# Venice, CA and Environs



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Gonna be in Venice, CA (26th Ave and Pacific) between June 25th and July 5th and would like some beta on any good routes for some road rides. Do's / Don'ts? I'd prefer anything that doesn't involve driving to ride.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't ride on Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

You don't say if you're local at all and how many miles you want to log, but you're going to be in a great spot for rides along the coast.

Go south on the beach trail or Vista Del Mar down towards/around the Palos Verdes Penninsula, go north towards Santa Monica and then up the coast or inland towards UCLA, head inland right away and make your way through Beverly Hills to Benedict or Franklin canyons, hang a left on Mulholland, then come back down Sepulveda.

Unless you're on the beach, you'll be riding in traffic, so get your offensive driving hat on...


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Must do: up the coast and up into the hills. Go up and/or down Latigo, Rockstore, Old Topanga. If you're strong, hit Piuma, Fernwood, Yerba Buena, Mullholland Hwy. 

For a real LA experience ride through Hollywood Blvd and climb to the Hollywood sign. PM me when you're here.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Santa Monica Mountains*

If you like climbing & descending, there are numerous challenging and scenic rides into the Sta Monica Mtns, above Malibu. Searches on Bikely, MapMy Ride, etc, should turn up many candidates.

Some strenuous and especially scenic climbing routes include Latigo Canyon Rd , Stunt Rd, and Topanga to Old Topanga Roads.

You'll need to first ride about 10-15 miles north, eventually onto PCH (pacific coast hwy). 

Ride defensively ... PCH would make me a bit nervous as a solo rider, certain days or times ... it does have high speed car traffic, and in places the shoulder is narrow. Traffic tends to move toward the south in AM, and north in PM, opposite what you'd be riding -- that helps. Sat/Sun also has less morning traffic, unless it's a holiday weekend (eg, July 4).
If you can hook up with other riders, there's safety in numbers, easier for motorists to see 3+ cyclists than one.


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

*Not a bad spot to spend a week...have fun*

Not sure what your capabilities are, my list is at least a starting point. Disregard the cue sheets

http://ridewithgps.com/users/1600


cheers


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

PCH is great, but without a guide it can be daunting. Since you're in Venice in a great location, you can also go south bay - for a calmer ride. If your skillz are great and confidence is high, you can go North and find the climbs outlined in the posts above.

check my blog below  I have specific climbs and rides you can access from Venice.

Enjoy and feel free to PM me if you need specific help on directions.


----------

